# Save photos from old iPod?



## leahlionheart (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, 

So I recently replaced the battery in my old old ipod video (got it in 2005) so that I could back up all my music to my computer and newer devices. The only thing I can't figure out is how, or if it is even possible, to back up the photos from my old ipod. I can view them on the ipod itself no problem, but the photos folder doesn't show up in itunes and I can't seem to find them anywhere on the device itself even having revealed hidden folders. I downloaded a program called Wondershare and the photo folder doesn't show up there either. Anyone have any ideas? 

Leah


----------

